# Irrational fear of diarrhea



## Frankie Mac (Aug 29, 2004)

Okay, I decided post this, because I really want this off of my chest and I just need some support. Sorry if I put this in the wrong forum.

Am I the only one here _dead_ scared diarrhea and other digestive illnesses? I had some bad experiences as a kid and I've been traumatized ever since. Lately have been having some bad stomach cramps and it's been giving me panic attacks like crazy and they're way more intense than my social anxiety panic attacks.

I would go to the doctor, but she's out most of the time and the other doctor I have to go to when she's out I just don't trust. There's just something about him that says, 'Get over it, sissy.'

I hope there's other people in the same boat as me. :afr


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

I'm not scared to the point of panic attacks, or even much anxiety at all, but I am always cautious when I eat new foods and I tend to avoid anything fried (but I would avoid those anyway). Ugh...but for the past four days I have had this stomach virus, or something, that makes everything I eat go right through me, not before giving me side-splitting cramps of course. I will probably end up eating nothing this Thanksgiving (Canadian), damn.

Sorry I'm not much help, and kind of off-topic...


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Do you think the cramps are being brought on by stress, as in IBS? Are they very recent?

Are you considering going to the doctor because you're worried about physical reasons, or only about the anxiety it's causing you?

If you can find out when the doctor you want will be there, that would be best, but otherwise, it might be worth seeing the other doctor anyway. They're used to all sorts of problems. If they determine the cramps are being brought on through psychological reasons, they could also refer you to someone qualified to help in that way.

I also have similar fears, but about vomiting. I used to have a phobia of it as a kid, and so did everyone else in my family. We were all terrified of someone if they caught something. I'd sometimes feel terrified of being sick in public (e.g. cinema, school assembly). Thinking of it would make me feel panicky and shaky.


----------



## xLonewolf (Aug 15, 2006)

I'm pretty sure diarreah can be caused by anxiety. For me, I get nervous almost every morning when starting school and after I eat breakfast an hour later my stomach is hurting and yea. I think you should try reflexology for digestive disorders. Also I noticed last year that since my first period was P.E and we did yoga practically every morning that eased my stomach aching.


----------

